# Are there any good weather sites to go by?



## ValleyLawn (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello:
I am new to this site and I would like to hear any and all input on this. I live in northeast Ohio and was wondering are there any good websites and/or channels to watch for a somewhat accurate weather forcast? I have been watching (and i have the app) the weather channel and it seem like my phone the owners phone and the tv are always different. I just recently found a website at noaa.gov and it seems to be better. This is the first year in business but we all have been plowing for years for other people and never were on a time restriction with them. Now being on our own and have contracts that are very stirct time lines. And also we do a few retirement homes and they have to be salted alot. I guess what I am asking is is there anyway that I can be atleast a little more on top of it besides just looking outside and saying yup gotta go or no still ok? 

Once again any and all input would be great or any suggestions on something you guys have done that helps.

Thank you in advance.
Josh


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Josh...

Welcome to the nuthouse. If you spend a few hours a week trolling around the site you'll find a lot of really good information here, and about every topic under the sun is usually underway.

For example.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151017

Be a good idea to put your ride / rig information (not your personal info) in your signature line, as well as maybe a pic of your truck in the other thread where members post pix of their rides.

Looking forwards to having you around in some discussions. Thumbs Up


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out the ohio weather thread a lot of the guys on here have great info


----------



## ValleyLawn (Dec 16, 2013)

THank you and sorry i didnt think to look around had to leave to salt..lol


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

i subscribe to weatherbell with Joe Bastardi pretty accurate


----------

